# Action Photos



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, its 42 or so games to late. But it's better than nothing.

*Dallas Mavericks vs Toronto Raptors, 6th February









Josh Howard with a power dunk 








Devin Harris getting fouled after attempting a layup









Mark Cuban, flashing his tounge to the camera









Dirk Nowitzki diving for a loose ball









Dirk Nowitzki driving in against Raptors Chris Bosh









Jason Terry making a flashy pass*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Chicago Bulls, February 8th









Dirk Nowitzki going for a layup









He's baaaaack









Josh defending Kirk









Shawn Bradley > Luol Deng?









Dirk Diggler gliding in









Dirk Nowitzki, driving for a layup









Michael Finley, on the 3 point line









Calvin Booth, grabbing a rebound









Let it raiin!









Josh Howard with the tough layup









Calvin Booth rejecting Ben Gordon (ok so maybe not)









Erick Dampier, contesting a Tyson Chandler dunk









Erick Dampier...doing something*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I've never seen Dirk with a headband before! Why'd he start wearing one?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I've never seen Dirk with a headband before! Why'd he start wearing one?


From what I know, this is the second time he's worn it. I thinhk he wears it, to pay homage to the retro players


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> From what I know, this is the second time he's worn it. I thinhk he wears it, to pay homage to the retro players


If he stuck a feather on the side of the headband it'd be hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings, February 11th 









Dirk Nowitzki, doing the Jordan









Finley, proving the critics wrong with a nice layup









Jason Terry passing it around Chris Webber









Darrell Armstrong contesting Kings topscorer Mike Bibby









Dirk swearing in German to the ref (OK so I made that up)









Dirk Nowitzki congratulating Jason Terry on his 3 point play









Dirk Nowitzki going up for 2 of his 27 points









Erick Dampier with an opportunity for a 3 point play*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Seattle Sonics, 13th February









Jason Terry drives over Jerome James









Dirk Nowitzki over Vladimir Radmanovic









Dirk Nowitzki with 2 of his 31 points









Finley still has it









Booth, using his limited time wisely









Does Jerome James even play defense 









Dirk celebrating the victory









Deja Vu?*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

It's nice to see the Mavs get back to blue. The retro green was driving my eyes crazy.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Golden State, 15th February









Dirk Nowitzki scoring 2 of his 35 points









Homecoming for Mr Dampier, who strained a tendon in his left leg









Dirk Nowitzki, again









Coach Nelson, with his armsling on









Whats his name?









Jason Terry slams into Mickael Pietrus









Jason Terry with a layup over 2 Warriors*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Phoenix Suns, 17th February 









New Mavericks Point Guard drives past the old Mavericks Point Guard









Josh Howard scored a career high 30 points









Josh Howard was the man against Phoenix









He looks like a German sweat machine









Alan Henderson getting rejected by Amare Stoudemire









Josh hustling out there, going for a loose ball over 2 suns players









Merc_Cuban?









Michael Finley on his way to two of his season-tying high of 33









Dirk Nowitzki grabbing one of his 16 rebounds
*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings, 23th February









Dirk Nowitzki driving









Jason Terry goes up for a contested shot against Keith McLeod









Matt Harpring draws a charging foul against Dirk









Finley driving against former Mav Bell









Don Nelson giving the referees his usual earful









Germany comes out victorious over Turkey









Josh Howard going for 2 of his 19 points against Andrei Kirilenko









Alan Henderson grabbing a rebound*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings, 24th February









Dirk Nowitzki with a tough shot over 2 Kings









Dirk Nowitzki scored 17 points in the final quarter









Marquis Daniels bringing the ball upcourt









He probably got free tickets









Dirk "defending"









Thats a charge!









Marquis Daniels hustling









Dirk Nowitzki with the power dunk









Cuban looking happy









Don Nelson en route to his second technical









Dirk Nowitzki after a big shot*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Phoenix Suns, 26th February









It was a foul I tell you









Former Maverick Jim Jackson celebrating Phoenix' win over Dallas









Amare en route to a 3 point play









Quentin Richardson celebrating a made shot









Dammmn he's ugly









Dirk is really liking this headband lately









Michael Finley going for a layup









Whats his name?









Terry drives past the defender









Josh Howard dribbling down court









Keith Van Horn making his Mavericks debut









Tha rook bringing it downcourt

*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets, 28th February




















































Sorry, I couldnt find many *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Los Angeles Clippers, March 3rd* 














































Sorry about the delay :angel:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Los Angeles Clippers, 4th March
*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Mavs Vs. Houston Rockets, March 6th*









*Stack tries to take it over Deke*









*Jet drives past Jon*









*A microcosm of the day*









*T-Mac over Van Horn*









*Yao gets the better of his 7-6 brethren*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Mavs Vs. Toronto Raptors*









*Dapper Dirk*









*Grand Marquis with the drive*









*Don't worry...he's ok.*









*That's the only way they could stop Josh*









*Keith takes the charge*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks vs Los Angeles Lakers, 10th March*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Rough Play.*









*Rough Play, V 2.0*









*Grand Marquis driving.*









*AJ sees something.*









*Um, yeah, there's a D in Dirk.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------

